# présent du subjonctif



## mytwolangs

Je sais comment l'utiliser, mais le trouve-on beaucoup dans français?
Est-ce que c'est commun dans les livres, les journaux, en parlant...?
Où trouve-on pour la plupart des fois? 
Pour une personne comme moi qui ne sais pas bien parler français [debutant] Est-ce que c'est QQchose que j'ai besoin d'apprendre maintenant, ou tard?
Present du subjonctif n'est pas beaucoup commun en anglais. 
[L'anglais est ma langue maternelle.]
Pensez-vous?


----------



## Anne345

Oui, le présent du subjonctif est très employé à l'oral comme à l'écrit. Le subjonctif est le mode le plus employé dans les proposition subordonnées (exprimant l'éventualité, l'hypothèse, la possibilité, le sentiment, le souhait, le désir, le doute, le conseil...), donc quand le verbe de la principale exprime l'ordre, le conseil, l'attente, l'obligation, la crainte, l'étonnement, la douleur... 
Si les subjonctifs imparfait et plus-que-parfait disparaissent, c'est loin d'être le cas pour les subjonctif présent et passé. 
En ne les employant pas, vous serez compris, mais ce serait doommage de faire de telles fautes.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis d'accord avec Anne, le subjonctif présent est très utilisé, mais bon ce n'est peut-être pas la première chose à apprendre quand on est débutant


----------



## mytwolangs

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Anne, le subjonctif présent est très utilisé, mais bon ce n'est peut-être pas la première chose à apprendre quand on est débutant


 
bien  car ça n'est pas facile pour moi. 

Et merci pour votre aide, Karine et Anne


----------



## Odrizzt

Le subonctif présent est aussi indispensable que l'indicatif.
Ce serait dommage que tu ne l'apprennes pas ^^


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Odrizzt said:


> Le subonctif présent est aussi indispensable que l'indicatif.
> Ce serait dommage que tu ne l'apprennes pas ^^


Bien sûr qu'il faudra l'apprendre ! 
Mais mytwolangs précisait bien qu'il est débutant (*). Donc ce n'est à mon avis pas la première chose à apprendre : il y en a bien d'autres avant. 

 (*) quoique, à lire son post, on pourrait en douter. Il est peut-être modeste simplement...


----------



## Odrizzt

Bon, oui un débutant doit commencer à apprendre à se présenter, l'heure, demander son chemin, blah blah blah... mais là, je pense qu'il a passé ce stade vu le post qu'il a fait.


----------



## Francois114

Je crois qu'il faut ajouter que les emplois du subjonctif sont des emplois obligatoires et que le locuteur n'a pas le choix. On ne peut donc pas dire si c'est "utile" ou "fréquent". On peut seulement dire que c'est inévitable, tôt ou tard.

Il faut que je fasse ce travail avant ce soir. ("que je fais" ne marche pas)
Je voudrais que tu ailles parler au prof. ("que tu vas parler" ne marche pas)
etc. etc.

Le problème est que quand on étend un peu son vocabulaire, on rencontre très vite des formes (verbes, conjonctions, etc.) qui obligent à utiliser le subjonctif. Mais mon expérience est que ce n'est pas si difficile à apprendre...

François


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Francois114 said:


> [...]
> Le problème est que quand on étend un peu son vocabulaire, on rencontre très vite des formes (verbes, conjonctions, etc.) qui obligent à utiliser le subjonctif. Mais mon expérience est que ce n'est pas si difficile à apprendre...
> 
> François


Je suis bien d'accord , et je connais une prof de FLE (*)  qui tient exactement le même discours que toi (la dernière phrase en particulier, ça devrait rassurer mytwolangs). 
Elle m'a toujours dit que le problème avec le subjonctif est plutôt dans l'idée que s'en font les débutants : une montagne. Commencer à apprendre le subjonctif n'est pas une "preuve" d'un meilleur niveau en français. On peut avoir "appris" le subjonctif et pourtant ne pas encore arriver à maîtriser l'indicatif... Par contre, on peut ne pas avoir "appris" le subjonctif et savoir dire des choses comme "il faut que je fasse" / "je voudrais que tu ailles" naturellement, parce qu'on les as entendues et comprises dans leur contexte mais sans vraiment s'apercevoir qu'on utilise le subjonctif.
Mais je suppose qu'il doit y avoir différentes approches de cet apprentissage, et je ne suis pas assez qualifiée pour en parler...

(*) FLE  : Français Langue Étrangère.


----------



## Goug

Est-ce que l'emploi du subjonctif est justifié dans la phrase suivante?(puissent...)
 
Il arrive souvent que des entreprises ne _puissent_ nouer des relations avec d’autres entreprises, par exemple parce qu’elles ne parviennent pas à trouver le partenaire adéquat


----------



## Odrizzt

Oui, avec la structure "Il arrive que [...]" ^^


----------



## Goug

C'est bien ce qui me semblait.
Et pourtant quelqu'un l'avait corrigée en remplaçant le _puissent_ par _peuvent_ ...

(Ca vient d'une traduction corrigée...)


----------



## jester.

Francois114 said:


> Je crois qu'il faut ajouter que les emplois du subjonctif sont des emplois obligatoires et que le locuteur n'a pas le choix. On ne peut donc pas dire si c'est "utile" ou "fréquent". On peut seulement dire que c'est inévitable, tôt ou tard.



En fait, tu as raison, bien sûr. Mais je dirais que l'on peut évaluer la fréquence des locutions qui exigent le subjonctif quand on compare le français à une autre languge romane. Par exemple, selon mes expériences, le subjonctif est utilisé plus fréquemment en espagnol qu'en français.

EDIT: Mais n'oublions pas que c'est le forum Français Seulement ici. Ne discutions pas l'espagnol donc. C'est seulement un exemple.
Si on regarde seulement et strictement le français, tu as raison. On n'a pas le choix.


----------



## tie-break

Francois114 said:


> Je crois qu'il faut ajouter que les emplois du subjonctif sont des emplois obligatoires et que le locuteur n'a pas le choix. On ne peut donc pas dire si c'est "utile" ou "fréquent". On peut seulement dire que c'est inévitable, tôt ou tard.
> 
> Il faut que je fasse ce travail avant ce soir. ("que je fais" ne marche pas)
> Je voudrais que tu ailles parler au prof. ("que tu vas parler" ne marche pas)
> etc. etc.


 
Moi, je ne dirais pas que le locuteur n'a pas le choix, puisque je pense qu'il existe toujours la possibilité d'éviter le subjonctif  sans changer le sens de la phrase.

Quelques escamotages à tes exemples  :

Je dois faire ce travail avant ce soir (voilà un choix alternatif au subjonctif)

Tu devrais aller parler au prof. (de même)


----------



## Odrizzt

Oui c'est vrai on peut utiliser d'autres formes. Mais faire des pirouettes à chaque phrase pour éviter tous les subjonctifs me parrait vraiment dur.
Ca ferait même de très longues phrases ^^


----------



## RIMBE

le subjonctif fait partie inhérente du langage au quotidien, et veut dire bien plus qu'une autre tournure, soi-disant, exprimant la même chose: par exemple: "tu devrais aller parler au prof " a beaucoup moins d'impact que "il faut que tu parles au prof!", le premier relevant plutôt d'un conseil et le deuxième d'un ordre, d'un "conseil franc", je dirais, l'emploi dépendra de la relation qu'on a avec son intelocutaire (à un ami qui hésite,tu diras plutôt: "il faut"suivi de subjonctif, que "tu devrais "au conditionnel qui est censé atténuer le message...,le subjonctif est plus direct ici et aura plus de chances de faire réagir ton ami...


----------



## Francois114

Je crois qu'on est tous d'accord :
- on peut éviter les subjonctifs en utilisant des formes impersonnelles ou infinitives, par exemple
- il arrive un moment où il est plus diffficile d'éviter le subjonctif que de l'apprendre
- si on ne s'en sert pas (plus exactement, si on ne se sert pas des locutions qui l'imposent), on se prive de beaucoup d'efficacité dans la communication...
Aucun de ces avis n'est contradictoire, à mon sens !

 François

et ... bonjour RIMBE et bienvenue chez nous !


----------



## konungursvia

A mon avis le subjonctif n'est pas si fréquent : en lisant cent phrases, on le voit une ou deux fois.


----------



## Odrizzt

Je pense qu'il est plus présent que tu ne le croies ^^


----------



## RIMBE

bonjour à tous! (mieux vaut tard que jamais!)(merci François!) enfin, on reconnaît tous l'omniprésence du subjonctif;  cent phrases, tu dis? d'où elles sortent? c'est clair que le contexte joue énormément...
"que veux-tu que j'y fasse? c'est comme ça, le subjonctif est très vivant que tu le veuilles ou pas, enfin, je suis en train de regarder la télé et je me dis:ça me fatigue qu'ils parlent sans arrêt de cette fête, j'aimerais que ça se termine, enfin ,ça ne me dérange pas qu'ils chantent...."

peut-être pas cent, juste un petit échantillon...et combien de verbes au subjonctif, Konungursvia?

p.s.: j'adore le subjonctif! suis-je malade?

Que la fête continue!


----------



## Conchúr

> Suis-je malade?



Non, mais il me semble que tu sois fou ! ^^


----------



## Rip

Odrizzt said:


> Je pense qu'il est plus présent que tu ne le croies ^^


Je pense qu'il est plus présent que tu ne le crois.



			
				Rimbe said:
			
		

> ... je suis en train de regarder la télé et je me dis:ça me fatigue qu'ils parlent sans arrêt de cette fête, j'aimerais que ça se termine, enfin ,ça ne me dérange pas qu'ils chantent...."


"parlent, termine, chantent" sont effectivement des subjonctifs.


----------



## itka

Conchúr said:


> Non, mais il me semble que tu sois fou ! ^^



Pourquoi le trouves-tu "fou" ? Parce qu'il aime le subjonctif ? 

C'est un mode qui existe dans nombre de langues et qui permet des nuances de la pensée intéressantes. Même lorsqu'il est obligatoire, il informe non seulement sur l'assertion (ce qui est dit) mais aussi sur l'intention du locuteur à cet égard...

Je crois qu'on en fait beaucoup trop souvent un épouvantail. .. et  je dirais même , _je crains qu'on en fasse  beaucoup trop souvent un épouvantail _!


----------



## Conchúr

itka said:


> Pourquoi le trouves-tu "fou" ? Parce qu'il aime le subjonctif ?



Je rigolais ! 

En irlandais aussi, il existe bel et bien le subjonctif mais on l'utilise moins souvent.

Conchúr


----------



## RIMBE

Conchúr said:


> Non, mais il me semble que tu sois fou ! ^^


 alors, on me prend pour un fou? pourquoi pas pour une folle? ne vous déplaise..
les apparences peuvent être trompeuses..., quoi qu'on en dise, le subjonctif est bel et bien là, dans les petites phrases de tous les jours et c'est vrai qu'on hésite souvent son enseignement précoce dans les classes de français en prétextant que l'acquisition de l'indicatif passe avant...mais cela évolue, heureusement, dans le bon sens, et on 'nen fait de moins en moins un "épouventail"...


----------



## RIMBE

Conchúr said:


> Non, mais il me semble que tu sois fou ! ^^


 
Il me semble que tu t'es trompé(e) , car il semblerait que le subjonctif ne soit pas utilisé avec "il me semble". Je doute fort que ta phrase soit correcte d'un point de vue grammatical, car pour ce qui est du sens, je me doute bien que tu as raison.
Résumons:  "il semble" + subjonctif; "il me semble" + indicatif.
"je doute" + subjonctif, "je me doute"= indicatif


----------

